# Unknown chrome frame



## Jesper (Nov 30, 2021)

Trying to help out someone with IDing this frame. I know nothing about BMX/MTB equipment old or new; it is just a chrome frame to me. I thought maybe the front reinforcing gusset and/or stays' wishbone plates might be unique enough to give a clue.









Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 30, 2021)

Certainly makes me think of Mongoose in the wishbone stays but looks nothing like the KOS Kruiser.  26" or 24"?
I'd be interested if it's for sale...?


----------



## Jesper (Nov 30, 2021)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Certainly makes me think of Mongoose in the wishbone stays but looks nothing like the KOS Kruiser.  26" or 24"?
> I'd be interested if it's for sale...?



It's been built-up. I'll post a shot when I get one. No mention of selling it, but I can inquire.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 30, 2021)

Mountain bike.its got multi speed cable guides.looks like a Murray to me.early to mid eighties


----------



## Jesper (Dec 2, 2021)

Here's the completed bike. I think when stock it had a chain guard by the looks of it.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 3, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> Mountain bike.its got multi speed cable guides.looks like



Cool frame! The headtube gussets are Murray-ish but the rear end looks to me different like a better contruction. Here pics of my Murray all terrains both 1980 entry level. Yellow 26" Baja 10-speed, no braze-on for derailleur cable . Red 24" baja singlespeed version.


----------



## Jesper (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks @J-wagon ! I will forward photos. I guess the wishbone stays are the big difference. I'm thinking it might be a more modern Murray seeing yours; or a different brand knock-off version of the older model. Do they both have the same serial number format? That may be another clue if that unknown frame sports the same format. I'll see if I can get the serial # for it.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 3, 2021)

I also notice your frame has metal tab towards rear end of drive side chainstay. Perhaps mounting tab for chainguard? If so, a clue to narrow down frame style and build.


----------



## Jesper (Dec 4, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> I also notice your frame has metal tab towards rear end of drive side chainstay. Perhaps mounting tab for chainguard? If so, a clue to narrow down frame style and build.



Yeah, I saw that tab and assumed the same. Different from your guard mount; another reason I assume it to be newer and/or different brand.
Question: is the Sun Tour "U" RD on your bike original? Just curious since I have not seen one. It doesn't look like it would handle the gear range with that cage (short-medium); I guess the hanger drop distance must help add to the chain wrap factor.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 4, 2021)

Jesper said:


> Question: is the Sun Tour "U" RD on your bike original?



I think so. Suntour date code WC, March 1980. Although 5-speed freewheel Shimano probly not og. Pic in big big sprocket configuration. Shifting good.


----------



## Jesper (Dec 5, 2021)

Thank for the photo in that gear configuration. I was surprised Velobase spec'd 38t max cog, but I'm a believer now. That ring guard certainly provides a sharp look to it. Makes me want to see with "caterpillar" decals given its yellow livery.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 5, 2021)

Jesper said:


> I was surprised Velobase spec'd 38t max cog



No way 38t for sure. Fyi, pic shows on 28t but probly can go max 30t.

Any progress on chrome frame ID?


----------



## Jesper (Dec 6, 2021)

Okay @J-wagon , all cogs over 24t look big to me. I rechecked velobase and disraeli gears; both state 30t cog, 28 wrap. Also makes sense why that cage isn't as "flat" as I'd thought it would be with a bigger rear cog. It's my dyslexic brain combining the two numbers. That, or I was researching another RD and got confused; most likely the former reason!
I have not heard anything else about the chrome frame. Hoping the guy would give me the serial number to compare formats. I went to the BMX museum site to see if I could find something similar. I made the mistake of signing up just to post the photos and found out you need to be a "PRO" member and pay $20 to post pics directly so I blew it off, but an administrator (nice dude!) emailed me and he has the photos now so I may get something back from him. I wasn't prepared to pay for researching another's bike; I'd do it here since I pretty much rely on this site for info on my road bike herd.


----------



## rxinhed (Jan 3, 2022)

Paying attention to the rear forks and connection points, I'm thinking you have uncovered a BMX Products ATB, akin to the Mongoose models above.
The forks are Tange.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 4, 2022)

rxinhed said:


> View attachment 1541310
> 
> Paying attention to the rear forks and connection points, I'm thinking you have uncovered a BMX Products ATB, akin to the Mongoose models above.
> The forks are Tange.



Not bmx products.they have very nice welds. The welds on this definitely say lowered end or overseas.fork is not a tange.the angled bottom and small bottom hole on dropout are akisu or akusa.tange forks dont have an axle retaining washer hole.


----------



## rxinhed (Jan 4, 2022)

^^ Worth a shot.


----------



## Kombicol (Jan 18, 2022)

Peugeot pipeline has same front brace
Has to be a connection there


----------



## Kombicol (Jan 18, 2022)

Fork looks Akisu also


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jan 18, 2022)

It’s an ‘Eagle Rider’. Imported to the west coast by Pacific cycles in the mid 80s. Pacific cycles also imported Nishiki, Cycle Pro, and a handful of others.
I previously had one. I will try to find pictures and will edit to add them.

Edit for pics—

When I found mine-





After I rebuilt it to sell it-






And, another one I found with the headbadge in  place, (which is how I know what they were badged as)-




^this one was for sale in SoCal for quite some time.

Was a good riding bike for what it was. Saw the dude I sold mine to a few weeks later, it had been stolen. Bummer.


----------



## J-wagon (Jan 18, 2022)

Wow. I think you id'd it! Your pic sure looks like it. 
My add to support: Here is the fork 




But on my Eagle Rider (albeit Landcruiser frame modified klunker).


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jan 18, 2022)

Fork is Akisu 👍


----------

